# How's the riding in Arnold/Bear Valley?



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll be up in Arnold next weekend for a few days and wondered whether I ought to bring my road bike. I don't know the area, so if anybody knows the roads/riding around there, please chime in.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Starliner said:


> I'll be up in Arnold next weekend for a few days and wondered whether I ought to bring my road bike. I don't know the area, so if anybody knows the roads/riding around there, please chime in.


You'll be in Bear Valley next weekend? So will we. You planning on doing the Death Ride with me?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There aren't many roads around here and it is hard to make sane circular routes, but there's lots of great scenic hilly cycling to be found and the roads are relatively quiet. From Arnold, head about 50 miles up Highway 4 over Pacific Grade and Ebbett's Pass then turn around and come back for a challenging hilly century on some of the most spectacular roads in the Sierra. Alternatively head down to Murphys and pick up the roads used in the Sierra Century (eg. Sheep Ranch Road). Or just cycle randomly around Arnold neighborhoods for endless cabins and short climbs.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> You'll be in Bear Valley next weekend? So will we. You planning on doing the Death Ride with me?


Not doing the Death Ride this year - did it in 2000; gotta do it at least once. :thumbsup: 

Going with my gf to stay at her mama's vacation place there. Be there Saturday nite thru Tuesday AM.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

ukbloke said:


> There aren't many roads around here and it is hard to make sane circular routes, but there's lots of great scenic hilly cycling to be found and the roads are relatively quiet. From Arnold, head about 50 miles up Highway 4 over Pacific Grade and Ebbett's Pass then turn around and come back for a challenging hilly century on some of the most spectacular roads in the Sierra. Alternatively head down to Murphys and pick up the roads used in the Sierra Century (eg. Sheep Ranch Road). Or just cycle randomly around Arnold neighborhoods for endless cabins and short climbs.


How far is Ebbett's Pass from Arnold? Might ride up there for old time's sake.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Starliner said:


> How far is Ebbett's Pass from Arnold? Might ride up there for old time's sake.


About 45-48 miles depending on where you start from in Arnold. You could skip the first 25 miles of Highway 4 by driving up to Bear Valley or Lake Alpine. The really spectacular part is from Lake Alpine eastwards. The switch-backs on the east side of Pacific Grade are epic as is the descent from Ebbett's Pass towards Markleeville (and the climb back up again). The last opportunity for water and snacks is at the Lake Alpine Lodge, though you can refill with water at the Silver Creek campground if you descend the far side of Ebbett's.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Starliner said:


> Not doing the Death Ride this year - did it in 2000; gotta do it at least once. :thumbsup:
> 
> Going with my gf to stay at her mama's vacation place there. Be there Saturday nite thru Tuesday AM.


Have a great time man!


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Have a great time man!


Thanks! I need this break. Hope your ride's great too. I'll miss the masseuses giving shoulder massages atop Ebbett's Pass - wonder if they'll be there this ride?

/ and the kids passing out ice cold lemonaid at the top of climb up the canyon (Woodford's?) on the way to the final pass, just when death was something being contemplated

/ and the ice cream at the break spot atop Carson Pass which was super fine


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Starliner said:


> I'll be up in Arnold next weekend for a few days and wondered whether I ought to bring my road bike. I don't know the area, so if anybody knows the roads/riding around there, please chime in.


A good friend has a condo in Arnold. I've done a good ride or two up there. This is a good one, about 40-50 miles, and you should enjoy climbing:

1. From Arnold, ride up Hwy 4 to Big Trees. Check out the big trees.
2. Turn around, go back down Hwy 4 to Moran Road. 
3. Descend (mostly) to Hwy 4, then descend Hwy 4 (FUN!) into Angels Camp.
4. Head north on Hwy 49 to Murphys Grade.
5. Take Murphys Grade into Murphys.
6. From Murphys, take Sheep Ranch Road. It's easy to miss, so you might have to ask someone where it is. Sheep Ranch Road is a pretty memorable climb with almost no traffic. It's memorable because it has a few steep sections.
7. Take Fullen Road to Avery Sheep Ranch Road, which will eventually take you to Hwy 4 at the town of Avery.
8. Cross over Hwy 4 and pick up Moran Road again. Take it all the way back to Hwy 4, where it dumps you just above Arnold.

You could also just ride up Hwy 4 into Hermit Valley. I would strongly advise you to check out Pacific Grade first. Most people don't like 23% climbs.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Ride Bear Valley to Bear Valley Ski Resort and then up to Ebbetts. Mohair's idea is a good one too. But it'll be pretty warm. 

Here's the Bear Valley Ride:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=137570

We just did it from the Markleeville side. It's one heck of a great ride. One of those must do's if you are in the area.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, if you're packing a double make sure you have your 27 on the back. Pushing the 23/24% grades, although short, are hard in anything smaller.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

...and get an early start. Sheep Ranch and the others are exposed. It's going to be cooker this weekend.

jps


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> A good friend has a condo in Arnold. I've done a good ride or two up there. This is a good one, about 40-50 miles, and you should enjoy climbing:
> 
> 1. From Arnold, ride up Hwy 4 to Big Trees. Check out the big trees.
> 2. Turn around, go back down Hwy 4 to Moran Road.
> ...


I'm doing this loop tomorrow morning. Looking forward to try some new roads up here in the Arnold/Murphy area.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tmanley said:


> I'm doing this loop tomorrow morning. Looking forward to try some new roads up here in the Arnold/Murphy area.


Angels Camp now has a bypass - you don't want to take that. So turn left off Highway 4 onto "old Highway 4" down to Angels Camp, then turn right on 49, then right onto Murphys Grade. Fullen has some very steep stretches, but they're not too long. Also, it was scorching hot there today!


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

The route wasn't too bad. I temps were low (mid-50's at the start) since I rolled out the door at 6:40am. The descent from Arnold to Murphys took 30 minutes and it was easy to find Sheep Ranch Road. The descent after Mercer Caverns will shake out the cobwebs and the climbing on Fullen has a couple of stretches that are insanely steep (but short). Overall a fun ride minus the headwinds on the climbs. Details are here: Bike Ride Profile | Down to Murphy back near Arnold | Times and Records | Strava.

One note of caution; if I were to do this in the heat of the day I'd take some extra hydration or find out where to refill the bottles. Both Sheep Ranch and Fullen are very exposed with little shade.


----------

